# what type of caterpillar



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this? Biggest Ive seen.



even got my dog barking at it as it wriggled along.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Elephant hawkmoth I believe, found one myself the other day 










Couldn't believe the bloody size of it! :gasp:


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, I cant ever remember seeing one that big


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

mitsi said:


> Is this? Biggest Ive seen.
> 
> [URL="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p109/tlr_smidsy/Mobile%20Uploads/20140807_180512_zps385dbe22.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> even got my dog barking at it as it wriggled along.


a creepy crawly ickie one?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I think its elephant hawkmoth too - I had some "pet" ones when I was a kid...stunning as adults


----------



## james dean (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes Elephant hawk moth, they feed on fuchsias and rosebay willow herb, then over winter as a pupa hatching next June, into wonderful pink night flying moths.


----------

